# new project



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I hate when I get on a job and it is slow. I spend time looking at boats and fishing gear and fishing reports and surfboards and you name it, whatever else I can find. I have found a few good deals on boats and passed them on. Some have needed a little TLC and some haven't. And even after the TLC, the boats have still turned out to be good deals. I found one I could not pass on but am keeping it for myself. I will be picking it up in 2 weeks. The panga will still be staying in the arsenal but I stll wanted another flats boat.

































The motor is not included. The hull is an older Dolphin 16 that is a flat bottom with a keel. It has a few scuffs here and there but the hull has been well maintained. The owners parents used to own a boat company and produced some good boats. They built the deck for this one added the bulkheads and a few other things. It could use a few things to make it a great boat, but I could still throw an engine on it and fish it no problem right now and never touch anything else if I felt like it. I plan on doing a few things though. It is not a brand new Gordon so I don't have to be afraid of scratching it if I hit an oyster bar. It will still float and run shallow and fast while not really scratching the bank.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

rj, that is a great little skiff, totally proven too. Lots of keys guides have been using them for years. I would definitely jump all over that. - eric


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

if you don't mind telling what are some of the websites you are using"?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks good. Can I borrow the Panga while you fish this one? ;D


----------



## chrisw (Feb 22, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, where did you find this boat?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

nice little boht RJ.

but it looks tippy


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Very nice RJ [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice RJ! Bing it down here and we'll but a little mingo blood on the decks!

Cheers


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Where's MATT we need his knowledgeable input on the overall appearance of the stability of the boat? ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

What a piece of................. ;D


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweet lil skiff , what are the measurements, and is there any way possible to get my hands on the deck mold :-?? Do the people that made the deck still have the mold? It's EXACTLY what i'm looking for for my skiff .


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> Sweet lil skiff , what are the measurements, and is there any way possible to get my hands on the deck mold :-?? Do the people that made the deck still have the mold?  It's EXACTLY what i'm looking for for my skiff  .


Don't have any measurements yet. It would be very close the Dolphin 16 measurments on Dolphin's website. Mold? Don't know. Don't know if there is one. I can try and find out in 2 weeks.




> If you don't mind me asking, where did you find this boat?
> Thanks
> Chris


Over on the west coast with a little help from the skiffshop.




> if you don't mind telling what are some of the websites you are using"?


boattrader, craigslist, fs, hulltruth, scream and fly, stripersonline, the barn. that covers most of them




> Can I borrow the Panga while you fish this one?


You can't handle the Panga ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

That is sweet RJ!Good luck all it needs is some carbon fiber! ;D


----------

